

Visual Studio 2012 and .NET 4.5 are ready to go - jaynate
http://www.infoq.com/news/2012/08/VS2012-Live

======
Permit
>From Visual Studio Blog it is known that the source code for Visual Studio
2012, formerly known as Visual Studio 11, consists of about 50 million lines
of code. And despite this fact new release contains lots of new features and
improvements.

Wow, 50 million lines of code is completely earth shattering to a student like
myself who has only dealt with line counts that were five digits long.

~~~
tedunangst
What a strange thing for the article to say. Is the implication that once you
hit 50 million lines it becomes impossible to add new features?

~~~
galactus
I don't know, keeping such a huge code base simple enough to be able to add
new features without breaking stuff sounds indeed amazing to me.

------
ctz
I do wonder if they went with the awful upper-case main menu in the end.

~~~
contextfree
Yes they did. I think it seems like an awfully minor thing to complain about,
then again that's easy for me to say as since 2010 I've always used an
extension to hide the menu bar :)

------
TwoBit
With VS2010 they forced users to use a tabbed doc view, so I still use VS2008.

~~~
alexro
Did you try Productivity Power Tools with Tab Well UI?

------
contextfree
The main improvement to me is it just feels much faster and more responsive
and solid (at least on my setup). VS2008 and 2010 were pretty bad in this
regard.

